# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Цепочка

## Mr_Vinni

*Цепочка* 
ПРАВИЛА ИГРЫ: 

1. Играющий превращает существительное из последнего словосочетания в прилагательное и создаёт новое словосочетание. 

2. Если из существительного последнего словосочетания нельзя создать прилагательное, то вместо него берется синоним. 

___________________________ 

Пример построения цепочки: 

ведущий:ОСТРОЕ СТЕКЛО 

следующий игрок: СТЕКЛЯННАЯ ДВЕРЬ 

следующий: ДВЕРНАЯ РУЧКА 

следующий: РУЧНАЯ СОБАКА.... 

...СОБАЧЬЯ РАДОСТЬ ...

----------


## Sanych

Радостное Известие

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Извещённый о смерти

----------


## Shift4

Смертельный спуск

----------


## Irina

Спусковой механизм

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Механические часы

----------


## Irina

часовой мастер

----------

